# nitrite in a marine aquarium



## sight (Jan 30, 2012)

I have a question on my nitrite level, 
I have never been able to get it to read 0 ppm. Last week i introduced an anemone to my system and since them my reading is at 1.0 ppm. i have tried a water change and it still stays the same.
I have a canister filter (fluval 305) could it have something to do with the filter?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Interesting. What type of kit are you using? Test it on your RO water. Then take out that filter that you don't need.


----------



## sight (Jan 30, 2012)

I am using a JBL comi test kit

http://www.valenta-aquaristik.de/v_shop/bilder/produkte/combi3.JPG


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Never heard of that kit. Got a link on it? It it a test strip or is it liquid?


----------



## sight (Jan 30, 2012)

it is a liquid one


----------



## sight (Jan 30, 2012)

here is the linkJBL Combi Test Kit


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Test it on RO water, see what the results are. Thats basically a sanity test, making sure the test kit is working properly.


----------



## sight (Jan 30, 2012)

Ok i will. thanks


----------



## phil_n_fish (Nov 19, 2011)

It just sounds like your tank is cycling again. Every time you add a fish or any life stock, your tank will go into cycle mode. This is just a response from your biological filtration saying its upgrading its biological filtration to handle the new load. It can take longer than a week to complete the cycle.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

phil_n_fish said:


> It just sounds like your tank is cycling again. Every time you add a fish or any life stock, your tank will go into cycle mode. This is just a response from your biological filtration saying its upgrading its biological filtration to handle the new load. It can take longer than a week to complete the cycle.


I would agree with you, with the exception, he did not post any Ammonia. Thats where I didn't see the cycle start over.


----------



## phil_n_fish (Nov 19, 2011)

true. hey sight what is your ammonia level? and how long has the tank been up and running?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

before I started cycling with algae I would always get a nitrIte spike that would peg the api test kig (5ppm.) What I found out is that the spike would only last a day or two if I didn't add food for a week after introducing new livestock.

my .02


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

beaslbob said:


> before I started cycling with algae I would always get a nitrIte spike that would peg the api test kig (5ppm.) What I found out is that the spike would only last a day or two if I didn't add food for a week after introducing new livestock.
> 
> my .02


Ok everyone, the Master has spoken. Everyone stop feeding your fish for a week, that'll clear everything up.....!!!!
DUDE ARE YOU KIDDING ME??!!!!!
First off, why on earth do you think that Nitrites SPike?? All by themselves?!!! Wholly crap man. Do some reading, your killing me.


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

beaslbob said:


> before I started cycling with algae I would always get a nitrIte spike that would peg the api test kig (5ppm.) What I found out is that the spike would only last a day or two if I didn't add food for a week after introducing new livestock.
> 
> my .02


I have to ask this Bob if you don't feed a new fish for a week after you add it to the tank, how do you know that fish is doing well? Most time to see if a fish is adjusting to it's new home is by seeing if it will eat. I'm just saying.


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

sight said:


> I have a question on my nitrite level,
> I have never been able to get it to read 0 ppm. Last week i introduced an anemone to my system and since them my reading is at 1.0 ppm. i have tried a water change and it still stays the same.
> I have a canister filter (fluval 305) could it have something to do with the filter?


Nitrite should have been at 0 before you started adding livestock. No one should have sold you an anemone with this going on in your tank. My Vodka Dosing friend made a good point test your water source and see what you come up with. I would also take a look at how often you are changing the pads in your canister or you could always add 10% to what ever water change amount you are doing.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

trouble93 said:


> I have to ask this Bob if you don't feed a new fish for a week after you add it to the tank, how do you know that fish is doing well? Most time to see if a fish is adjusting to it's new home is by seeing if it will eat. I'm just saying.


I watch it peck at algae, and clean the entire tank. And they seem to be active a poop all the time. *old dude

my .02


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

beaslbob said:


> I watch it peck at algae, and clean the entire tank. And they seem to be active a poop all the time. *old dude
> 
> my .02


That's no where near a normal hunt and peck for a normal day for a fish.


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

beaslbob said:


> I watch it peck at algae, and clean the entire tank. And they seem to be active a poop all the time. *old dude
> 
> my .02


I had a convict tang once because he was picking I thought he was doing fine but he was not eating. That fish died but it took longer then a week. I don't think this is a good approach because doing the way you said your hurting the fish more then helping the tank.


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

im not sure 1 ppm nitrate would effect the nem that bad..not good for him but mine been as high as 5ppm..as far as feeding..i would'nt go a week without feeding any of my fish..if they are eating your prepared foods then they have acculimated well

Rick


----------



## sight (Jan 30, 2012)

My tank has been up and running for 6 months now. All my other peramiters are normal and healthy. I have started doing two water changes a week and it seems to have solved the problem. How ever it is not really a solution if i miss one change then the nitrite level sky rockets again.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Ok, what size tank? How many fish? We might want to discontinue the use of the filter. How much Live Rock? How much of a substrate? What size Skimmer? How much flow?


----------

